# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  STIRELLA SX430D ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ

## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!.ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ.ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΤΜΟΣΙΔΕΡΟ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΖΑ Η ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΑΤΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ.ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΑΛΑΤΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ  ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΖΕΛ-ΔΑΚΡΥΑ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΟΛΑ ΛΕΥΚΗ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΒΛΕΠΕ ΦΩΤΟ 1ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΑ(ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ)IMG_0944.JPGIMG_0941.JPGΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ.ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## jimmys13

Εξαρχής πρέπει να ελέγξεις το καλώδιο γιατί συνήθως στα σίδερα, στρίβουν κόβονται και έπειτα βραχυκυκλώνουν. Έπειτα πρέπει να δεις μήπως χάνει νερό από κάπου λογικά από κάποιο σωληνάκι και βραχυκυκλώνει τις επαφές του καλωδίου που κατευθύνονται στο μπόιλερ. Έτσι μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν τα πολλά άλατα, εκτός και αν έχει διαρροή το ίδιο το μπόιλερ. Πάντως αποκλείουμε τα άλατα να δημιουργήθηκαν από τον ατμό που βγάζει πολλές φορές το σίδερο όταν βρίσκεται στην βάση και αχνίζει, διότι ο ατμός εκείνος δεν έχει άλατα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση έλεγξε όλα τα καλώδια που ακουμπούν μεταξύ τους με ένα πολύμετρο (με Τεστ Συνέχειας). Το σίδερο και το μπόιλερ έχει ξεχωριστό διακόπτη. Έτσι μπορείς να λειτουργείς μεμονωμένα όποιο θέλεις. Ποιο από τα δύο βραχυκυκλώνει; Πρέπει αρχικά να απομονώσεις το πρόβλημα και να επικεντρωθείς στο σημείο που έχει το ελάττωμα. Επίσης βραχυκυκλώνει ακόμα και όταν είναι άδειο το μπόιλερ και εντελώς στεγνό; Αν ναι τότε δεν φταίει η διαρροή νερού. Αν τα καλώδια είναι εντάξει, τότε βγάλε και τα φις απο την ηλεκτροβάνα μήπως βραχυκυκλώνει αυτή εσωτερικά. Κατά τα άλλα εάν είχαν πρόβλημα οι θερμοστάτες ή δεν θα ζέσταινε καν η αντίσταση, ή δεν θα έκλεινε ποτέ και θα γινόταν κάνα μπαμ! (Αν και έχει βαλβίδα ασφαλείας όπως οι χύτρες). Στην τελευταία περίπτωση ξεβίδωσε και την αντίσταση γιατί υποθέτω πως η κατάστασή της θα είναι χάλια, αν και δεν δικαιολογεί αυτή το βραχυκύκλωμα (εκτός εάν στην απίθανη περίπτωση έσκασε και βγήκαν τα σύρματα έξω -καθώς κάποιες που έχω δει εσωτερικά είναι σαν σπιράλ ή ελατήριο- οπότε εάν ακούμπησαν πιο κοντά μεταξύ τους θεωρείται βραχυκύκλωμα). Οπότε ξεκινάς δουλειά!

----------


## jimmys13

> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΟΛΑ ΛΕΥΚΗ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ


Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό το στοιχείο για το οποίο μιλάς είναι ο θερμοστάτης. Δηλαδή το τράβηξες από την θέση του για να την αφαιρέσεις. Αυτό το λευκό σαν κόλλα είναι η πάστα απαγωγής θερμότητας. Αφαιρώντας τη δεν γίνεται σωστή απαγωγή της θερμότητας και ο θερμοστάτης έχει απώλειες στην μέτρηση. Πρέπει να ξαναβάλεις. Το ίδιο είναι και με τους επεξεργαστές των υπολογιστών. Εάν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η αλοιφή τότε μπορεί και να καεί η CPU (εκεί βέβαια μιλάμε για ψύκτρα και όχι για αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας).

----------


## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

> Εξαρχής πρέπει να ελέγξεις το καλώδιο γιατί συνήθως στα σίδερα, στρίβουν κόβονται και έπειτα βραχυκυκλώνουν. Έπειτα πρέπει να δεις μήπως χάνει νερό από κάπου λογικά από κάποιο σωληνάκι και βραχυκυκλώνει τις επαφές του καλωδίου που κατευθύνονται στο μπόιλερ. Έτσι μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν τα πολλά άλατα, εκτός και αν έχει διαρροή το ίδιο το μπόιλερ. Πάντως αποκλείουμε τα άλατα να δημιουργήθηκαν από τον ατμό που βγάζει πολλές φορές το σίδερο όταν βρίσκεται στην βάση και αχνίζει, διότι ο ατμός εκείνος δεν έχει άλατα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση έλεγξε όλα τα καλώδια που ακουμπούν μεταξύ τους με ένα πολύμετρο (με Τεστ Συνέχειας). Το σίδερο και το μπόιλερ έχει ξεχωριστό διακόπτη. Έτσι μπορείς να λειτουργείς μεμονωμένα όποιο θέλεις. Ποιο από τα δύο βραχυκυκλώνει; Πρέπει αρχικά να απομονώσεις το πρόβλημα και να επικεντρωθείς στο σημείο που έχει το ελάττωμα. Επίσης βραχυκυκλώνει ακόμα και όταν είναι άδειο το μπόιλερ και εντελώς στεγνό; Αν ναι τότε δεν φταίει η διαρροή νερού. Αν τα καλώδια είναι εντάξει, τότε βγάλε και τα φις απο την ηλεκτροβάνα μήπως βραχυκυκλώνει αυτή εσωτερικά. Κατά τα άλλα εάν είχαν πρόβλημα οι θερμοστάτες ή δεν θα ζέσταινε καν η αντίσταση, ή δεν θα έκλεινε ποτέ και θα γινόταν κάνα μπαμ! (Αν και έχει βαλβίδα ασφαλείας όπως οι χύτρες). Στην τελευταία περίπτωση ξεβίδωσε και την αντίσταση γιατί υποθέτω πως η κατάστασή της θα είναι χάλια, αν και δεν δικαιολογεί αυτή το βραχυκύκλωμα (εκτός εάν στην απίθανη περίπτωση έσκασε και βγήκαν τα σύρματα έξω -καθώς κάποιες που έχω δει εσωτερικά είναι σαν σπιράλ ή ελατήριο- οπότε εάν ακούμπησαν πιο κοντά μεταξύ τους θεωρείται βραχυκύκλωμα). Οπότε ξεκινάς δουλειά!


ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΩ?ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ ΔΕΝ ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ.ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΒΑΝΑ?ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΩΣ ΞΕΒΙΔΩΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ?ΑΣΧΕΤΙΛΑ Ε?

----------


## leosedf

Φραγκίσκο αν μπορείς γράφε με πεζούς χαρακτήρες.
Δεν έχεις κανένα γνωστό με εργαλεία για να σε βοηθήσει?

----------


## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

παιδιά τελικά τι να πω?καθαρισα τα αλατα που ηταν γύρω απο το μποιλερ και το σίδερο δουλεύει κανονικότατα!ρωτώντας σε εναν μάστορα τηλ μου είπε χωρίς καν να το δει να το πετάξω κι οτι είναι τελειωμένο.τι να πω?θα δειξει βεβαια.αν ξαναδω υγρασία αγόρασα μια πάστα 2 συστατικών που γίνεται σιδερο και αν ξαναδω υγρασία την βάζω και ο θεός βοηθός!

----------


## studio52

Καταρχην πρεπει να ελενξεις απο που προερχεται η διαρροη .  απο οτι βλεπω το μποιλερ χανει γυρω γυρω με αποτελεσμα οταν γειτουργει να εχει διαροη ατμου και νερου με αποτελεσμα η υγρασια να περναει στα καλωδια και στις επαφες και να ριχνει ρελε .  πιθανον να θελει και πηνιοβαλβιδα . πρεπει πρωτα να ανοιξεις το μποιλερ απο τις βιδες ( εαν ξεβιδωνουν) να το καθαρισεις εσωτερικα καθως να καθαρισεις και το αυλακι γυρω γυρω που παταει η φλατζα και να βαλεις καινουργια φλατζα και καινουργιες ανοξυδωτες βιδες. επισης απο οτι βλεπω στις φωτογραφιες αλλαξε και μια πηνιοβαλβιδα γιατι χανει ( υγρασια) .  καλο ειναι να σε βοηθησει και καποιος ειδικος που να ξερει απο μικροσυσκευες αν δεν κατεχεις το αθλημα

----------


## jimmys13

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, δεν ευκαίρησα να μπω τις προηγούμενες ημέρες να απαντήσω αλλά βλέπω πως το πρόβλημα σχεδόν λύθηκε. Ας δούμε όμως τι λέει και η χημεία για το θέμα σου: 
Οποιοδήποτε πόσιμο νερό περιέχει άλατα και η (ηλεκτρική) αγωγιμότητά του είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερη όσο περισσότερα άλατα περιέχει. Ενδείκνυται η χρήση απιονισμένου νερού διότι είναι ουσιαστικά πολύ χαμηλής αγωγιμότητας, καθώς, το καθαρό νερό έχει μηδενική σχεδόν αγωγιμότητα. Ουσιαστικά σε ένα υδατικό διάλυμα, η αγωγιμότητα είναι ανάλογη της συγκέντρωσης των διαλυμένων αλάτων στο υγρό. Έτσι λοιπόν, όσο υψηλότερη είναι η συγκέντρωση των αλάτων τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η αγωγιμότητα. 
Τα άλατα προκαλούν γενικά πολλά προβλήματα και κάποιες φορές φθορά της θερμικής αντίστασης εσωτερικά του μπόϊλερ. Αλλά η αιτία του βραχυκυκλώματος προφανώς είναι η διαρροή του νερού που δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει. Η ηλεκτροβάνα / ηλεκτροβαλβίδα για την οποία ρώτησες ποια είναι, φαίνεται στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία σου, και από εκεί πάνω ξεκινάει το σωληνάκι του ατμού. Το παξιμάδι της είναι εντελώς σκουριασμένο.

----------


## studio52

καλη χρονια αποστολη,  συνηθως την βαλβιδα την αλλαζω σε τετοιου ειδους πρεσοσυστηματα και να κανεις και τα υπολοιπα που σου προτεινω.  η δουλεια μου ειναι αυτη τεχνικος ηλεκτρικων μικροσυσκευων.  περιμενω νεα

----------

